# My conversation with RCI supervisor regarding trade power post-enhancement



## brettwhite (Jul 13, 2009)

This is one for the record books! I called RCI about the trade value of my Silversands week, which dropped dramatically in the already-banked week following the enhancement. The first RCI rep I spoke with told me that, "Something is definitely going on, but only the bigwigs know what it is, and they haven't told us anything." I was transferred to a supervisor, who told me that in the last couple of years, 99% of SA units deposited into North American units have gone unused and sat empty! 99%! I think this guy thought I was dumb enough to believe this. He said that this has affected the trade power of SA weeks. I replied that it was interesting that this adjustment in trading power just happened after the enhancement, with a week that was deposited last December, and traded the same as my Silversands week always had until the enhancement. I have gotten great trades with my week, and have never been an RCI hater, but this is ridiculous. Talking with them is like trying to reason with a three-year-old having a tantrum in the middle of the supermarket. It is a waste of time.  I reminded them of their mantra that, "Trade power is established at the time of deposit, and cannot be changed." If anyone has gotten a satisfactory answer from RCI, I would be interested in hearing.


----------



## jancpa (Jul 14, 2009)

My South African deposit is so weak post enhancement that it cannot even pull itself one year into the future!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2009)

This isn't just happening to South Africa weeks, it has happened across the board for many of our weeks, including 5 of my weeks, which are Colorado and North Carolina summer (weeks 26, 27, and 28).  RCI is never getting another week from us, unless I am forced to use them as PFD because I haven't sold the RCI affiliated weeks in time.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 14, 2009)

If you want to try to force RCI to be fair with exchangers, you need to support the objectors who are trying to stop the sellout / settlement of the RCI class action. If this case can be forced to trial, then maybe something can be done about RCI looting the system for exchange inventory to rent out for its own profit. That is what is killing exchanging through them.  Until that happens, the only reasonable way to use RCI is to join the plunder and find some cut rate rentals from them.


----------



## brettwhite (Jul 14, 2009)

*Update - email from RCI about trade power issue*

Received this today after emailing the CEO-

Dear Mr. White,

Thank you for your continued patience as we work through some of the
system enhancements implemented on May 30th. In evaluating the changes,
we have identified some existing deposits, specifically from resorts
located in South Africa, which require additional adjustments.  These
adjustments are planned to be completed by July 31st and will adjust
trading power to existing South Africa deposits to the same trading
power levels prior to May 30th.

In the interim, should you wish to transact, special assistance can be
provided by our Customer Service Department.  It is important to note
that RCI does evaluate trading power annually to reflect the prior two
years' exchange activities.  Therefore, all future deposits will be
assigned trading power at the time of the deposit based on this most
recent evaluation.

Your continued participation in the RCI Exchange Program is important to
us and we value your feedback. We hope this information helps maximize
the value of your vacation ownership when exchanging through RCI.

Kind Regards, 


David Albright 
Director, Quality Assurance & Process Improvement 
Group RCI, North America 
Office: 317-805-9249
david.albright@rci.com

-----Original Message-----


----------



## DianeV (Jul 14, 2009)

Well thats all fine but to change already deposited weeks trading power after an 'enhancement' has nothing to do with what he is saying..


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 15, 2009)

Check with your own resort to see if usage is down.  Don't take RCI's word for it.  RCI speaks out of both sides of it mouth.  People may be vacationing closer to home, but that may cut both ways; fewer Europeans going to SA but more South Africans vacationing in thier own country.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 16, 2009)

DianeV said:


> Well thats all fine but to change already deposited weeks trading power after an 'enhancement' has nothing to do with what he is saying..



I think the letter was at least trying to say that those deposits before the 'big change' would go back to past trade power, so it sounds like they are trying to adjust those back.  However, that's just my interpretation.  More interesting might be what recent deposits are pulling.


----------

